# Orange Piranha?



## deca (Aug 1, 2003)

Species anyone?


----------



## bbq (Jun 3, 2003)

LOL...must be a variant of sum sort??


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

LOL...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Serrasalmus Dingytus. I can tell by the pointy snout!


----------



## usrdave (Sep 23, 2003)

It has a rhombeus shape...


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

Hum.....does it come from a Japanese store ?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)




----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

caribe? has black spot.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

serra youraqueer


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

looks like the fins been nipped quite a few times


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I thionk this is the one they recently found!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I thionk this is the one they recently found!










thats what they look like


----------

